# best concert/celebrity meeting



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay..name the best concert you've seen or best celebrity meeting...

For me: Ramones in 1980 or so , before DeeDee left the band. Small club, I was right in front. I still have DeeDee's pick & couldn't hear for 3 days. 
A few years ago, I managed to go to a meet & greet with Kansas..who I adore. I saw their last good concert in 82 (?) before they broke up. Yay me.

What about you??


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm, well for concerts, hard to say. I had front row seats in a smaller venue for Earth, Wind & Fire. Was invited backstage, had food and drinks with the band, pix etc. Had Mystic Revealers at my house (great roots reggae legends). Met up with Dave Mustane in Fallbrook, CA, very cool guy, nice and had a beer with us at a tavern. "D-Bo" at Universal Studios, ...lots. Was walking in Palm Springs with my friends and Cindy Crawford was next to us with her bodyguards. My friend turned to her and said hello, she rolled her eyes at him and said "whatever", so my friend spit in her face!..rude but classic, still laugh my ass off about that one...if you could have seen her face..the clean part!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw Elvis at the Greensboro Colesum in April 1972


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ELVIS!!??

Kewl.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I got to meet Danny Trejo at Horrorfind last year. He is a really nice and friendly guy.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Black Sabbath, the original members, Tony Iommi, Ozzy Osbourne, Geezer Butler, Bill Ward
...in concert and Ozzy gave me his shirt that he wore during the show cause the bouncers could not keep me off the stage...he said "I earned it" LONG LIVE THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS!

AND....When I did security for Ministry...Al Jourgensen is a really cool dude


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We met Johnny Thunder at the HauntCast booth at the National Haunters Convention. Best...celebrity...meeting...EVER!

Spooky1 is absolutely right about Danny Trejo - as delightful and charming a man as you would ever want to meet.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pink FLoyd Original wall tour, Frank Zappa, Pat Metheny, Genisis (before they became whimpy) and the Tubes. ALL AWESOME!

Beetlejuice from the howard stern show...(celebrity?? LOL)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Seeing Rush was incredible. I saw them on the recent Snakes and Arrows tour and they were flawless.

As for meeting someone famous, I haven't yet!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> ELVIS!!??
> 
> Kewl.


My older Brother Ronnie was stationed in Germany with him. He use to
check in and out the trucks Elvis drove. They had dinner together a couple of times.
One of the last things Elvis told them before he left was "Love and take care
of your mother.....cause one day she'll be gone."


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AHHH! SUPER KEWL!

I loves me some Elvis.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Saw Devo at our county fair a few years ago, what a blast that was. Those guys are pushing 50, but still play like they're college students. But the best I've seen was Trans Siberian Orchestra last year in San Diego. Awesome, just awesome.

Met and talked with R. Lee Ermey when he came to my command, ACU-1, filming for his show Mail Call on Discovery Channel. We talked for about 10 minutes - he's a regular guy, very informal, would be fun to have some beers with. While riding the LCU from our base to the amphibious ship, I'm actually in one of the scenes, in the background, for about half a second.

It's military custom when meeting someone to exchange Challenge Coins, and he gave me one of his. I'm particulary proud of that one since it's pretty rare, and the show is no longer in production.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When hubby and I came back from our honeymoon in September of 1986, forgot the date but it was a Saturday morning when we got back. He surprised me with AC/DC tickets for that night. Great band and music. Love them to this day.

Saw Pink Floyd at the JFK stadium when they first came back to Philly to promote their album, "A momentary lapse of reason" back in 97-98. "Learning to Fly" is my favorite of all the songs. I never was really into Floyd but hubby loves their music. When we went to the concert and heard the music live, I really enjoyed it and had a whole new perspective on Floyd.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay... December 29th, 1998. Los Angeles. I was with my HS marching band for the Rose Parade. My buddy and I sneaked away. the Chaparone was pissed at us because of 1 guy... all 4 of us were on "lockdown" because our 1 roommate... whom none of us wanted in the room anyway... was off having sex with his girlfriend two floors up.

So... we go to this Sandwich shop near the beach. You order at the counter then go sit under an umbrella'd table outside. I turn around... Lou F***ing Ferrigno is standing behind me. I was wearing my incredible Hulk Hat and Shirt I got at universal the day before. He and two of his body-building buddies were getting some lunch. 

I went into Nerd Worship. I offered to buy them lunch. they all three politely declined, but they did with us and ate their lunch with us. It was awesome. I have a photograph somewhere of me and Lou flexing. It was awesome.

Two years later in NYC, Martin sheen bought me a soda at the Smithsonian when the machine ate my dollar.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nothing terribly special for me. When I was twelve and silly, I met New Kids on the Block. It was a big deal at the time...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was never really into concerts but when I was 16 I saw Boston...I thought it was the coolest thing EVER!

I met Angus Scrimm at Monster Mania a few years ago and Betsy Palmer. She was such a sweetheart...told everyone that she lived in Manhattan and was in the book and people should look her up if they were ever there. Also, Sid Haig was a riot...such a nice guy. And before Springsteen became really popular, I met him while I was working at a custard stand on the boardwalk in Asbury Park, right across from where his band was rehearsing. That;s it..nothing exciting.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

To my knowlege I haven't met any celbritys...unless you count that my aunt is friends with one of Merle Hagergs ex-wives, cause I've met her. She's nice. I can't remember her name though. I have lots of autographs of country singers because my aunt met them(in the 80s) and gave the autographs to my dad, and I inherited all his stuff. One of my uncles had lunch with Reba Mcintire once(for work) and another aunt of mine, her employer has had partys were a lot of the guests are very famous. A cousin of mine met puff daddy(Edit: I ment Snoop Dogg, can you tell I don't listen to rap?? lol) once, and a different cousin use to work at a store that had a lot of celbrity shoppers. One of my cousins is dating the cousin of a celebrity. One cousin once went to a party which photos of it were published in vanity fair. Soo... I seem to be the only one in my family who has never met anyone famous. This is quite annoying!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

When I was an infant, Johnny Weissmuller gave me a kiss on the forehead. Does that count?

Unfortunately, I never saw any fantastic concerts but I did enjoy Alice Cooper's show "From the Inside".


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Brooke Shields at a Jellyfish concert!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I can add to my list, I met every guy that played Jason Vorhees in all films, all the guys that played Michael Myers, Robert Englund (Freddy Krueger), the guy that played Candyman, R.A. Milenoff (Leatherface from TCM 3), Bill Mosely that played Chop Top from TCM & Devls Rejects/House of 1,000 Corpses), geez, the list goes on. Had a great time at the Weekend of Horrors this weekend. Lots of pix, autographs, stuff from vendors, I'll post pix this week.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Working in NYC I have met and got autographs from many celebrites. My ultimate experience was when I was working at Pearl Paint in 1988. We just moved to NYC. I was crossing Lispenard and saw a familiar face. I doubted myself because of all the people I ever wanted to meet it was this guy. I stared and then said David Lynch? He said yes and HAD to get his autograph. I mumbled something stupid but he had no problem in giving me an autograph.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I picked up my best friend at the SLC airport in November of 2006 and we saw the Pretenders open for The Who, then we drove all night and saw the Rolling Stones in Boise Idaho the next night.

The next march I saw Eric Clapton That was a good fiscal year


----------

